# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Infantellina Contemporary Introduce "Dreaming of Lucidity" Art Exhibition ... - PR.com (press releas

## Dream Guide Team

*Infantellina Contemporary Introduce "Dreaming of Lucidity" Art Exhibition ...**PR.com (press release)*They were the pilots who decided, at their own will and by *lucid dreaming*, whether the characteristics had to match with reality or if new parameters had to be given by applying transformations that finally produced a sort of "fantasy" (film), *...**and more »*

----------

